# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  تقارير مختبر الهندسة الكهربائية

## الوسادة

*


Experiment 1 - Connection of Resistances

Experiment 2 - Kirtchoffs law

Experiment 3 - RLC Circuit

Experiment 4 - Transformer

Experiment 5 - Oscilloscope

المصدر : شبكة المهندس المسلم 

مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## ابراهيم صوالحه

حلو ذهب دهبببببببببب

----------


## ابراهيم صوالحه

حلو ذهب دهبببببببببب 12

----------


## ابراهيم صوالحه

حلو ذهب دهبببببببببب1233

----------


## ابراهيم صوالحه

حلو ذهب دهبببببببببب 2345

----------


## ابراهيم صوالحه

حلو ذهب دهببببببببببيييييي

----------


## ابراهيم صوالحه

مهو ضفت رد فش اشي

----------

